# زوروا موقعنا الجديد عن الصحة والسلامة والبيئة



## safety113 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ادعوكم لزيارة موقعنا الجديد
الذي يعتبر ابنا لملتقى المهعندسين العرب
مدرستنا الكبرى
على الرابط

http://www.samatadmor.net/vp/forumdisplay.php?f=16

وبالاماني الطيبة


----------



## aaar (29 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة خطير جدا جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## aaar (29 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت بالعربى خاصة نماذج تحليل المخاطر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور عالموقع الجيد والمفيد


----------



## safety113 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بجهودكم 
نلتقي لنرتقي


----------



## عمروصلاح (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير - وفقك الله


----------



## جمال سعدالله (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------

